# Solar-powered toothbrush doesn't require toothpaste



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Solar-powered toothbrush doesn't require toothpaste.

*Researchers have designed a toothbrush that cleans teeth by creating a solar-powered chemical reaction in the mouth, doing away with the need for toothpaste.*









The Soladey-J3X toothbrush. Credit: cnbeta.com.

I bet the toothpaste vendors won't like this development. The question will be its price, hopefully reasonable for a lifetime of use - as long as you can have access to sunlight (so what happens if it rains/snows for two weeks?).

-- Tom


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Soladey-SITPU...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1282444105&sr=8-1

I think this is it. It looks affordable.


----------



## dbailey18 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bristles will eventually wear out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I replace the brush on my SoniCare every three months, no reason to believe this one would last longer. Yet another expensive gimmick that has not been proven to work.

There really is one born every minute!


----------

